# Seven Mile Creek Question



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of any spots to park to get to Seven Mile Creek. A buddy and I are going to head out there tomorrow and we don't know where we can park. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jdoz80 (Mar 17, 2005)

If you head down on B street and go past the 2nd damn and vear to your right not for sure of the street. but go about 2 miles down and you will see a white house (looks like it just got painted) on the right and a pull off to the left park by that house and cross the street. last time I was there they cut timber down to block the creek but to there suprise I am a fisherman and I will walk over a mountain to find the fish  hope that helps


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Young Wiskers, good luck on this stream as it is just about completely posted so there is very limited access so be sure to ask permission. I might add I crossed it today and it will be several more days before anyone even starts to think about fishing.

Good luck, Salmonid


----------



## agreen_112 (Jul 10, 2005)

i have been parking there for years. the same as jdoz explained, i think. take b st through hamilton, pass the old damn and vear off to the right where it spilts up. follow it to the sipps lane and croos it over 7 mile creek. Go through the first light(augsburger) and about 200 yards after that youll see a pull off to the left. park there and walk down the trail to the creek. once you get the creek walk straight up stream cause they dont want you down stream, they are using it for gravel. Great fishin. there and in the gravel pits.


----------

